# MF 231s hydraulic problem



## MontyQ (Jan 9, 2017)

Hi Guys,
just bought a massey 231s. Its previous owner sold at a reduced cost because of hydraulic problems. The tractor runs and drives great. I changed filter and hydraulic fluid (which looked pretty clean, but was overfilled to the dipstick hole). The tractor has a hydraulic switch valve (assuming to run 3point hitch or loader). I have only ran the tractors loader. At times it runs great (plenty of power and response), other times i get no response at all from the loader. I pulled the hyd swith valve leaving the stand pipe in position and no flow at all out of the unit. 10 minutes later, i reinstall the switch valve and continue to work the loader switches and begin to get a very, very slow response. Loader lifts about 4ft and then stops again (only goes down). I believe the problem is the pump or the stand pipe. Is is common for the pump just to stop on occasion and then work fine at other times, and same with stand pipe? It has been very cold the last week (seems like much more problematic in colder weather). used the loader 1 month ago with no problem at all (about 70 degrees). 

Also, will I be able to remove the hydraulic pump thru the top of transfer case or will I need to split the MF 231s?

any information or comments would be appreciated


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy MontyQ,

Welcome to the tractor forum.

My neighbor had a MF 231 with loader, about 1996 vintage, which I worked on years ago. It had an up-front engine driven pump for the loader. The fluid reservoir was in the loader frame, and the filter was up front by the pump. _______________________________________________________

If your loader is taking hydraulics from the tractor's internal hydraulic system, when the loader quits working, does the 3-point lift work? This is a way to check the pump.


----------



## RM-MN (Sep 11, 2015)

Try the easy things first. Change out the hydraulic oil for some that is lighter. I think your oil is too thick and causing the pump to cavitate. I'd probably look for a synthetic multi-weight oil so it will be thinner for winter use but have the same properties as normal in warmer weather.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

MontyQ,

According to tractordata.com your hydraulic pump puts out 4.4 gpm. That's fine for a 3-point lift, but the loader will be very sloooooow. You cannot expect rapid response from your loader on internal hydraulics. I know, because I had a MF150 with a loader on internal hydraulics and it was very slow. 

What puzzles me is your comment: "At times it runs great (plenty of power and response)". That's why I mentioned the possibility of a front engine-mounted pump. If you have a front engine-mounted pump, it may be running out of fluid, or you may have stripped splines on the little driveshaft between the engine and pump. If the splines are stripped you will hear a grinding sound when the pump stops moving fluid.


----------



## MontyQ (Jan 9, 2017)

sixbales said:


> Howdy MontyQ,
> 
> Welcome to the tractor forum.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the quick response. The loader is definitely powered by the internal hyd pump, but I have a 3 way valve so I can either run the 3pt hitch or the loader, but not both


----------



## MontyQ (Jan 9, 2017)

RM-MN said:


> Try the easy things first. Change out the hydraulic oil for some that is lighter. I think your oil is too thick and causing the pump to cavitate. I'd probably look for a synthetic multi-weight oil so it will be thinner for winter use but have the same properties as normal in warmer weather.


Many thanks for the help. I think this would really help the pump mover the fluid in colder weather, but if the pump is working, wouldn't the fluid pump thru the stand pipe relatively easy? sometimes i get really strong pressure and flow thru the hyd diverter valve and sometimes nothing at all?

thanks again for your time


----------



## MontyQ (Jan 9, 2017)

*Massey 231s hydraulic pump*

Im replacing my hydraulic pump, which I believe is a non - multi pump. Is there an upgrade for my 2001 MF 231s that i can install while im in the gearbox. Sure would be great not to have to choose between my 3 pt hitch and frontend loader as I currently do. Any ideas?


----------

